
Real-time traffic light status in Palo Alto powered by swim.ai (open source) - mcoliver
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/atpjrk/realtime_traffic_in_palo_alto_ca_showing_live/
======
mcoliver
[http://traffic.swim.ai](http://traffic.swim.ai)

Insanely talented team with a focus on performance and privacy.

[https://www.swim.ai](https://www.swim.ai)

Good background here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OUesoYAok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OUesoYAok)

------
tckr
The app shows no data in my browser...

~~~
tckr
Websocket connection timeout.

